# Suche: Hauptrahmen Commencal Meta 5.5.3 (2007) XL



## Vogell (27. März 2014)

Werte Commencal-Fans,
hat jemand von euch noch einen Meta Rahmen rumliegen, bei dem das vordere Rahmendreieck noch in Takt ist? Meiner ist mir gerissen, daher suche ich Ersatz. Wie gesagt, ich brauche nur das vordere Rahmendreieck in XL

MfG Vogell


----------



## Ollibolli11 (27. März 2014)

Schau mal hier, der müsste auch passen


http://www.commencal-store.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12500176


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogell (29. März 2014)

Auf den bin ich auch schon gestoßen, leider passt der NICHT, da der Aufhänger für den Umwerfer dem alten Hinterbau im Weg steht. Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp.


----------

